# my small but slowly increasing collection :)



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

i have 3 mice at the min 

champagne girl 









cream girl 









brown and cream boy


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it just me, or is your buck a tan? That lovely belly color seems to be creeping out under his armpits.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I think you're right Laigaie!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

im just starting out as a breeder so im not exactly sure of my breeds yet *blush*

i hope ur right i love tans getting a black tan doe in few weeks


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

- I'm sure in no time at all you'll pick up the names of the varieties 
Enjoy!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

its the breeding part i dnt understand yet  like whats dominant etc


----------

